# Instruments best moments and peices



## godzillaviolist (Jan 21, 2005)

What do people here think the best short and long solos are? I'm going to use two seperate categories, "moments" and "peices" . For example, a moment would be a violin solo in a symphony, a peice would be a violin concerto...
Here are a few of my favorites;

Violin: 
Peice: Vaughan William's variations on a theme by Thomas Tallis.
Solo: First violin solo in Havergal Brian's gothic symphony. 

Viola: 
Peice: Britten's Lachrymae 
Moment: and early part in the second movement of the Bartok concerto.

Cello:
Peice: Strauus' Don Quixote
Moment: Beggining of the Elgar concerto

Bassoon:
Moment: Rite of Spring Opening

I'll add more later


----------



## MustPractice (Feb 28, 2005)

Glad to see Vaughan Williams up there.
Personally, I think he wrote some of the most beautiful and intimate melodies among his contemporaries. But, often overshadowed.


----------



## violingal19 (Mar 24, 2005)

*Theme to Schindlers LIst*

I have played the Theme to Schindlers List and have played the first twoand a half lines in a quartet for a concert. It is an extremely well written piece that is a reminder to us all. John Williams did an amazing job writing this,and i think this piece is one of the saddest pieces ever written.


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

Flute Moment: Ravel - Daphnis and Chloe Suite II for Orchestra (long extended solo asked on every orchestra audition)
Flute Piece: Bach B Minor Sonata

Clarinet Moment: Sibelius - Symphony No. 1, first movement, (long opening solo)
Clarinet Piece: Mozart - Concerto in A major, K622

Oboe Moment: Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5, third movement _Largo_ - the main solo in the woodwind feature of this most beautiful and tragic movement.

Oboe Piece: Breaking the rule here: another orchestral work: the long, achingly beautiful solo of the 2nd movement of Barber's Concerto for Violin - it is so wonderful that you forget it is a violin concerto!

Bassoon Moment: Beethoven - Symphony No. 6, movement II, 2nd theme (I think, long legato solo, happens twice)
Bassoon Piece - Mozart Concerto for Bassoon in Bb K. 192 (?) written when he was 18. Asked for in every orchestral audition.

Trumpet Moment: Opening fanfare of Dvorak Symphony No. 8 in D major, movement IV
Trumpet Piece: The Arutunian Trumpet Concerto

Horn Moment: Mahler - The opening fanfare of the Third Symphony. Unbelievable, especially Vienna/Abbado/Norman recording.
Horn Piece: The Richard Strauss Horn Concerto No. 2 in Eb

Trombone Moment: Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra, Movement I, the final cadential fanfare barely 3 bars in length. OMG.
Trombone Piece: Frank Martin - Ballade for Trombone and Orch.

Tuba Moment: Berlioz - Symphony Fantatique - the _Dies irae_ in the 5th movement.
Tuba Piece: The Vaughn-Williams Tuba Concerto

Timpani Moment: Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5 in D minor, movement IV
Timpani Piece: Elliott Carter - Eight Pieces for Four Timpani (one player)



godzillaviolist said:


> What do people here think the best short and long solos are? I'm going to use two seperate categories, "moments" and "peices" . For example, a moment would be a violin solo in a symphony, a peice would be a violin concerto...
> Here are a few of my favorites;
> 
> Violin:
> ...


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

jdavid said:


> Oboe Piece: Breaking the rule here: another orchestral work: the long, achingly beautiful solo of the 2nd movement of Barber's Concerto for Violin - it is so wonderful that you forget it is a violin concerto!


 Yes, this is absolutely the best oboe moment in the repertoire for me.


----------

